# Critique my farm website!



## secuono (Oct 14, 2011)

Updated my farm's website! Let me know what you guys think of it. Thanks!

http://forever-farms.weebly.com/index.html


----------



## terrilhb (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks great to me. I love your Doberman. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks good, I have been needing to do a website of my own.  My husband is really annoyed at me that I haven't gotten it done yet. I just can't seem to motivate myself to get it started.


----------



## secuono (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks.
That place is easy to make your site and then later on you can pay for your own domain. But I'm poor, so free version is just fine, lol.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it looks great!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Oct 14, 2011)

I think it is very good.


----------

